# Gene Roasting Chamber Rubber Dampers



## PottyMouthedBuddhist (Oct 18, 2016)

I decided to give my Gene a spring clean today and while cleaning out the roasting chamber I found two little rubber dampers in the washing up bowl. I've tracked their home down to the swinging piece that prevents chaff from building up - the dampers obviously stop it smashing into the glass of the roasting chamber.

What I can't figure out is how they clip back in again - there's nothing more than a little hook, which I could understand if it was one piece of rubber, but it's two. Unless I've lost a pin or something that holds them together.

Does anyone know, or have any suggestions?


----------



## PottyMouthedBuddhist (Oct 18, 2016)

Ah, I can answer my own question - looks like it's one piece that falls apart quite often, as BB sell them in a pack of 5.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

PottyMouthedBuddhist said:


> Ah, I can answer my own question - looks like it's one piece that falls apart quite often, as BB sell them in a pack of 5.


If you bought it new, there should be a spare in the box, with the user's guide.


----------



## PottyMouthedBuddhist (Oct 18, 2016)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> If you bought it new, there should be a spare in the box, with the user's guide.


 No I bought it used, but it's only £8 for a pack of 5 so they should be with me shortly


----------

